# Trigger trip today



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Had planned to deep drop and hit scamp spots, but the buoy report looked snotty early this morning so we stayed in close and hit a couple spots to load up on triggers. Alan, Donald and myself knocked em out quick and back to the dock with plenty of time to clean up. Caught 34 and only had 4 shorts.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Mmmmmm. That's my favorite reef fish right there! Nice!


----------



## diving catch (Jul 27, 2012)

went out by myself today from destin. had a trigger fish day myself. left at 10 came back at 3, kept 8. caught the biggest trigger i have ever caught. had to fight off the snappers, they wore me out. yu and your friends killed them. 3 of us are going weds., hope we do as well, congrats


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Very nice work. Thats so good eating for sure. Great job guys.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice job on those Triggers Chris. Good eats right there! See you in June!


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice mess of triggers


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Good report there Sqiddly Diddley.


----------



## tbyrd212 (Jul 29, 2012)

looks great!! what is the creel and size on them now? or did it change? have not seen any of this sense the season opened up? but again great job


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Triggers are part of your reef fish aggregate which is a total of 20. If you have, say, 8 beeliners and 3 white snapper already, then you could keep 9 triggers to round it out. We legally could have kept 60 triggers if we caught that many, but that would be ridiculous. 

There is a proposal to drop triggers to 2 per person, but has not been pushed through yet. Minimum size is still 14FL


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Very impressive catch. Thats allot of throats right there... I can smell there funky slim from here. :notworthy:


----------



## tbyrd212 (Jul 29, 2012)

thanks for the info Chris. I have herd that about the 2 fish on the triggers but thats just crazy about like the snapper!!! Thanks Feds


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

that made for a great picture. Probably some way to turn it or crop it or something to blow it up and frame it.


----------



## 52fish (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice catch of some good eatin fish. How long it take you to clean them? Nice way to spend a Monday. How deep we're they?

We will be down Wednesday to fish Thursday. Forecast looks sweet. See you soon.
David T


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Seabiscuit, the pic is straight on my phone but posted sideways. Dunno

52fish, it took a little under an hour to clean them. I think triggers are easy, but many haven't found their rythym with them yet. They were on three spots between 65-80ft


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I can't wait to go get some of those myself. Very Nice !


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> I think triggers are easy, but many haven't found their rhythm with them yet.


I always start at the tail and work towards the head. Never had a problem with them.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I always start at the tail and work towards the head. Never had a problem with them.


I do the same


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

lot of Trigger sandwiches right there.
+1 on the throats too.
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------

